# B.F. Grant



## schawk26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Newbie to Public Land. I was selected for the second quota hunt this year.

Is this WMA open for bow hunting to anyone prior to this quota hunt? I have never hunted public land so any help would be appreciated.

What experiences have any of you had at deer hunting BF Grant?


----------



## GoodOleBoy55 (Sep 5, 2017)

Will be my first time hunting it as well, so I can't give you any suggestions. I will be at the second hunt (11/30) as well.


----------



## CAnderson (Sep 5, 2017)

ARCHERY
» Quality Buck & Antlerless: Sept.
9-17s | Nov. 16-19 s


----------



## Todd E (Sep 5, 2017)

Been a while since I threw my priority points there. In the past, there where like two sign in archery hunts(check current regs). Any licensed hunter can sign in and hunt. Be leery of seed ticks, chiggers, and timber rattlers. So much of it has been cut now that the hunting is different. Generally, folks flocked to two different areas. We went deep and stayed all day. 

Foot note....just because you study map and pick a spot you think is 2 miles deep.....doesn't mean you will be alone. Locals access the wma through private property when they get drawn and walk about 200 yds.


----------



## schawk26 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Thanks*



CAnderson said:


> ARCHERY
> » Quality Buck & Antlerless: Sept.
> 9-17s | Nov. 16-19 s





So is it open to public during those dates?


----------



## CAnderson (Sep 5, 2017)

Yep.
http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/17GAHD-LR.pdf


----------



## schawk26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## panfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone know if hogs are back in there?


----------



## gma1320 (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been drawn for the first hunt. Never been so I was thinking about going this weekend to scout and bowhunt


----------



## au7126 (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes on the hogs! They had a dove shoot yesterday and must have had birds from the # of shots heard across river. Would not have wanted to deer hunt there.


----------



## Wolfman1975 (Jun 14, 2020)

First hunt is good 2nd hunt not so good. Dec muzzleloader hunt is also good. Pick the hardwood areas between the cut overs.


----------

